# PC mit AV-Receiver verbinden?



## Lichterflug (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe einen AV-Receiver, um meinen Fernseher mit meinen 5.1 Boxen zu nutzen.
Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit den PC mit dem AV-Receiver zu verbinden, damit ich über diesen Musik ausgeben kann? (Hatte vorher das 5.1 System am PC und nun nur noch 2.1 Boxen)


Mainboard: MSI K7N SLI Platinum
BS: Windows 7 64bit
AV-Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR 607
LS: Teufel Concept E Magnum PE

MfG


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Dezember 2009)

Verbinde den PC mit dem AVR optisch digital per Toslink, das macht die Soka überflüssig.


----------



## aurionkratos (4. Dezember 2009)

Wobei so maximal stereo übertragen werden kann. Falls du mehr benötigst, musst du dir eine Soundkarte kaufen, die DTS/Dolby Digital encoden kann. Das nennt sich dann DTS Connect(?) oder Dolby Digital Live.

Eine gute (und günstige) Karte, die hierfür bestens geeignet ist, ist die Theatron Agrippa.
Ansonsten können das auch die etwas gehobeneren X-FI usw.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Dezember 2009)

Er will  Musik hören - Jene hört man als halbwegs audiophiler Mensch sich immer in Stereo an, oder als 5 Channel Stereo.


----------



## Lichterflug (4. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ja, ich möchte Stereo-Musik hören, das 50€-2.1-System klingt scheußlich 

Muss mit dem Toslink-Kabel beim anschließen etwas beachtet werden? Bzw. wie sage ich meinem PC dann, dass er über S/PDIF ausgeben soll?


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Dezember 2009)

Richtig - du sagst dem, dass es 2 Channel gibt, bei Win 7 aktivierst du als Primärgerät Toslink, stellst falls möglich die Samplingfrequenz auf 44,1 Khz. Sonst gibts nichs weiter... (Brauchst du 15m?!)


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Dezember 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Wobei so maximal stereo übertragen werden kann. Falls du mehr benötigst, musst du dir eine Soundkarte kaufen, die DTS/Dolby Digital encoden kann. Das nennt sich dann DTS Connect(?) oder Dolby Digital Live.
> 
> Eine gute (und günstige) Karte, die hierfür bestens geeignet ist, ist die Theatron Agrippa.
> Ansonsten können das auch die etwas gehobeneren X-FI usw.



Stimmt so nicht, wenn das Signal als DTS oder Dolby Digital vorliegt, dann leitet der Onboard Sound das weiter auf den optischen oder digitalen ausgang. DDL oder DTS Connect bräuchte er nur für Games. Auser er will die Musik mit der Soundkarte upmixen und digital weiterleiten dann wär das von dir besagte von nöten ( was aber durchaus auch Onboard Chips können ) Allerdings macht nen AV Receiver in der regel den Upmix besser als ne Soundkarte. Von daher reicht der Onboard durchaus aus. 

Stell die Samplingfrequenz so hoch wie möglich, dazu must du schauen was dein Receiver maximal verabeiten kann. Denn es gilt je höher die Samplingfrequenz, desto niedriger die komprimierung, desto höher die Dynamik, desto besser der Musikgenuss  In der regel sinds 48khz die reichen aus für Stereo signale. 
Ich mach es nicht anders.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Dezember 2009)

Bei meiner DX klingen 44,1 Khz aber besser als 48 Khz


----------



## Lichterflug (6. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> (Brauchst du 15m?!)



Der PC steht diagonal gegenüber dem AV-Receiver. Wenn ich nun an der Wand durch die Kabelkanäle entlang lege brauche ich 5m (längs) + 4m (längs) + 2m (nach oben).

Ich mag keine Kabel die "sichtbar" verlegt werden.


----------

